# Free Bass Spinners for Bass Clubs



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

The folks I get spring bobbers from for ice fish'n set me an e-mail and will provide free spinners to bass clubs...they're coming out will lures for bass fish'n.

If you're intersted here's the website...get with them...you won't be disappointed.

http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wow, i only got like the last sentence of that lol, cool lures though


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Koch-

Spring bobbers are a little wire springs that fits in the top eye of an ice fishing rod. You feed your line through it so the spring flexes when you get really light bites while ice fishing.


----------

